# I hate my fishing gear. Help



## Warbeast (1 mo ago)

Hey there folks,
I am looking for some help.

The Short reason: I hate my fishing gear.

What I have:
1 UL / Light rod 7-12gr 1.8m long
1 Spinning rod 35gr 2.4m long
1 heavier rod up to 100gr 2.7m long
1 long tele rod, 60gr 6.5m long
3 handlines

The small Rods share a 2000 size Daiwa and the bigger ones a 4000 size Daiwa.

But somehow I hate my Rods in one way or another.

Used to fly fish 10 years ago, and enjoyed that quite well.

Also had a baitcaster 15yrs ago and remeber that it felt less fiddly than a spinning reel.

My main concern is, that somehow I always feel like I have the wrong Rod / Reel with me. (I dislike trsveking with multiple Rods (walk alot)
I dislike All that fumbling with the reel while fishing.

Amy help for me out there?

Looking for one to do it all.
What would you suggest?

Kind regards


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Would probably help to know what species you're targeting.


----------



## Warbeast (1 mo ago)

Oh, yes. 
Mainly inland species from bass to Pike.
A carp here and there, Trout, 

And some costal fishing near Denmark for Cod or seatrout.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

@The Fin can help you with pike and carp, they are his specialty.


----------



## Dskiff25 (3 mo ago)

Pick up the fly rod again 
Maybe try a softer action?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Dskiff25 said:


> Pick up the fly rod again


This is the answer.


----------



## Dskiff25 (3 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> @The Fin can help you with pike and carp, they are his specialty.


You're missing out smack. Feeding a 30lb carp in gin clear water is pretty epic. Puts those mediocre trout and redfish you catch to shame. You should try it sometime


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dskiff25 said:


> You're missing out smack. Feeding a 30lb carp in gin clear water is pretty epic. Puts those mediocre trout and redfish you catch to shame. You should try it sometime


I have some buddies in north Texas that sight fish carp on the long rod. I want to try one day but nothing will replace a redfish or big sow trout for me.


----------



## Warbeast (1 mo ago)

Dskiff25 said:


> Pick up the fly rod again
> Maybe try a softer action?


Hm. 
So you mean a softer weight flyrod or a more bendy rod in General?


----------



## Dskiff25 (3 mo ago)

A softer spinning rod or try a fly rod again.


----------



## Dskiff25 (3 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have some buddies in north Texas that sight fish carp on the long rod. I want to try one day but nothing will replace a redfish or big sow trout for me.


You won't know until you try! 

Swinging flies for roided up Ocean run steelhead is another one that puts all the redfish I've caught to shame (although my biggest red is only low 30s)


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

We need feet and ounces no one knows how to relate


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Warbeast said:


> Hey there folks,
> I am looking for some help.
> 
> The Short reason: I hate my fishing gear.
> ...


I would do the following if you are fishing for bass and pike: 

rod 1) a 7ft 6inch medium heavy action baitcasting rod with a fast action. 12-14lb flourocarbon line, and then a baitcasting reel such as a shimano, abu garcia, or diawa. This is your main bass rod and reel, throw spinnerbaits, worms, crankbaits, spoons, jigs, etc kind of a do it all rod.

rod 2) an 8 ft heavy action baitcasting rod with a large baitcasting reel like an abu garcia 5500. Load it up with 50lb braid, put like a 40lb flourocarbon leader on the front for throwing big glidebaits, large plastics, and large inline spinners. If your pike arent that big, downsize that to a 7’6 heavy, a regular larger baitcaster,…same braid setup

rod 3). A 7’6 medium action spinning rod, fast action, and a 3000 size reel in either shimano or diawa. Load with 10-15lb braid. Depending on water clarity and species, throw a 15-20lb leader on for carp or bass or saltwater species. This rod will go for plenty of different species, plus give you good casting distance from shore on the sea run species.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

While your spinning rods will give you more range on your casting, baitcasting rods will give you much more accuracy, and more power and torque to get fish out or away from cover. Plus the larger baits you throw for bass and pike are much easier to navigate with a baitcaster, and the constant cranking will be easier with the more advanced and higher gear ratios available on most baitcasting reels. Id go for a 7.2:1 ratio. Pick up line fast when you need it, slow down a retrieve when you dont!


----------



## Warbeast (1 mo ago)

jonny said:


> We need feet and ounces no one knows how to relate


Oh, I will try:
Small rod:
6ft 0.25 - 0.5oz

Middle rod:
7ft 10inches 1,25oz

Heavy rod:
8ft 10inches 3.5oz

Hope those are correct and will help


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

Figure out what lure weight you use 90% or the tim, maybe 1/4oz to 3/4oz. Then find a rod with that range listed on it. Then pick a reel that balances out well. Most of the time you are going to wind up with 1,000 for a Lt, 2500 for a ML, 3000 for a Med and a 4/5000 for a Med Hvy
That's really the best guide you can use. You can catch most fish on almost anything under the right circumstances. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Get a fast 8wt. And feel the calmmmm


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Kinda funny topic ,cause ive got prolly 35 rods and i really like everyone for their intended purpose....but im a ugly stix guy , my ultra lights are as fun and sporting as it can get at 4'-6" love them so much i have two for active duty and two in reserve ,that i found on ebay cause they dont make the ones i like anymore....also have the medium heavy stix for drum and tarpon ,and the long spinner rods several sizes for just about anything....i love the clear sensitive tip i can see a sheep head move my fiddler 😏 ....rods improve over time theres many that are lighter in hand than some of mine ,but they have created memories for me and i continue to use them ,😘 my advice is go out pick you up one rod and reel combo for your favorite fish and try it again ,you got to rekindle that relation ship 😁 catching fish also helps LOL


----------



## Warbeast (1 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> ... 😁 catching fish also helps LOL


I heard that before


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Have you tried some different braids? This can make or break a setup for me. The lightest most limber I can get away with. I can land a big fish on 10 pound braid with a leader. And cast it with the flick of my wrist


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

This^^^^^^ love my power pro 👍😎


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> We need feet and ounces no one knows how to relate


I’ll take a Royale with cheese!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll take a Royale with cheese!
> 
> View attachment 226311


He was actually eating a Big Kahuna burger here but you know what I’m saying…you can’t get a quarter pounder in Amsterdam, they don’t even know WTF that is. They put mayonnaise on french fries!


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

For line I think its hard to beat the Sufix 832 One of the 8 strands is Gore and helps it shead water, avoid wind knots and stay soft. The color fades quick but that doesn't effect the performance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Southern Drawl said:


> For line I think its hard to beat the Sufix 832 One of the 8 strands is Gore and helps it shead water, avoid wind knots and stay soft. The color fades quick but that doesn't effect the performance.


Sufix 832 and Diawa J Braid 8 are great. 4 strand braid is a thing of the past. It’s way too loud.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^What ????


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Silent Drifter said:


> Kinda funny topic ,cause ive got prolly 35 rods and i really like everyone for their intended purpose....but im a ugly stix guy , my ultra lights are as fun and sporting as it can get at 4'-6" love them so much i have two for active duty and two in reserve ,that i found on ebay cause they dont make the ones i like anymore....also have the medium heavy stix for drum and tarpon ,and the long spinner rods several sizes for just about anything....i love the clear sensitive tip i can see a sheep head move my fiddler 😏 ....rods improve over time theres many that are lighter in hand than some of mine ,but they have created memories for me and i continue to use them ,😘 my advice is go out pick you up one rod and reel combo for your favorite fish and try it again ,you got to rekindle that relation ship 😁 catching fish also helps LOL


I love Ugly Stix. My grandsons have a nack of breaking tips


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes i fell in love with them after having two penn sticks breaking off 6 inches below the tip drum fishing pieces of junk ,ugly has never failed me i also have their tiger rods same great performance!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

This is just 1/2 my collection LOL


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Warbeast said:


> Hm.
> So you mean a softer weight flyrod or a more bendy rod in General?


Try an Echo “Bad Ass Glass” fly rod! Soft rod that you can actually feel load as you cast and as a bonus, indestructible!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I love a penn real I have fierce3's for the kids and wife and I use conflict2's with the carbon fiber handle. Lews rods with winn grips. Have all older Blair Wiggins inshore rods. St.croix rods if you have the money. Use these setups for everything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^What ????


It took me a second to remember you’re deaf. 4 strand causes too much vibration, you can feel it!


----------

